# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  u subotu 11.07. u 12h SVI NA TRG puhati mjehurice!!!

## egemama

u subotu 11.07.2009. u 12h, okupljanje na trgu bana jelacica, napravit cemo veliki krug i puhati balone od sapunice... kako su otpuhani mnogi snovi i mogucnosti donosenjem novog zakona...

dakle treba pola sata vaseg vremena i sapunica za puhanje baloncica.

dodite svi, povedite i clanove obitelji, djecu, roditelje, bake i djedove, jer snovi su otpuhani i njima... rasprsnuti kao mjehur od sapunice...


tko dolazi?

----------


## egemama

sorry, nije sutra nego *u subotu*!!!!

----------


## taca70

Ma naravno da bih dosla puhati i balone (i pucati) ali nekad u subotu mi je transfer.Ako ikako uspijem, stizem.

----------


## Dodirko

Dolazim.

----------


## Maxime

radim, nemogu se iskrasti iz ureda ... uzasno mi je krivo ...

----------


## amyx

dolazimo andrejaaa i ja :D  :D  :D

----------


## aenea

Stižem!

----------


## aenea

Predlažem povesti i prijatelje i/ili rodbinu sa sobom.

----------


## aenea

> Predlažem povesti i prijatelje i/ili rodbinu sa sobom.


a stvarno sam pažljivo čitala..egemama, sorry  :Grin:  
di se kupe mjehurići?  :Grin:

----------


## Superman

Na žalost ne mogu biti s vama, ali pušem balončiće u Osijeku!   :Love:

----------


## amyx

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Predlažem povesti i prijatelje i/ili rodbinu sa sobom.
> 
> 
> a stvarno sam pažljivo čitala..egemama, sorry  
> di se kupe mjehurići?


Pretpostavljam da onih bočica za mjehuriće ima u dučanima s igračkama ili u ofertisimi ili tako negdje

----------


## jadro

subotu radim, ali pauza bi trebala biti u 12...dolazim trkom..i nosim mjehurice. Znam da ih ima u Mulleru u CC1.

----------


## andrejaaa

Pa ajmo cure,treba nas se skupiti!!!!
Hoćemo li napraviti i neki plakat da se zna zašto pušemo mjehurčiće?

----------


## Maxime

Organizatorice, da li stignete poslati najave medijama o skupu?

----------


## kata.klik

dolazim

----------


## Frida

Dolazim!

----------


## pino

poslala email svima na MPO mejl listi, za proslijedjivanje (bilo je par vracenih poruka pa ako niste dobili email to je zato)

----------


## egemama

[quote="amyx"]


> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> di se kupe mjehurići? :mrgreen
> 
> 
> Pretpostavljam da onih bočica za mjehuriće ima u dučanima s igračkama ili u ofertisimi ili tako negdje


ima ih i na kioscima, obicno onim malim privatnim

----------


## egemama

> Organizatorice, da li stignete poslati najave medijama o skupu?


naravno, sutra cim doznamo da li je zakon izglasan... u slucaju da ne bude ionako cemo slaviti

----------


## Blekonja

bravo totalno vas podržavam 
nažalost Zg mi je daleko ali u mislim sam s vama   :Love:

----------


## amyx

Ne bi li bilo dobro, u slučaju da zakon bude izglasan, da se puhanje mjehuriča organizira u Osijeku, Splitu, Rijeci isvim većim gradovima gdje nas ima ? Sve da bude točno u podne i da bude popračeno medijima

----------


## Joss

Naravno da dolazim

----------


## draga

Samo za info..mjehurica sigurno ima na odjelu igracaka u NAMI na Kvatricu (pretpostavljam i na Trgu ) jel sam ih ja nedugo kupila za poklon.
 :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

ima ih sigurno na cvjetnom kod onih kokicara

----------


## Mukica

> Ne bi li bilo dobro, u slučaju da zakon bude izglasan, da se puhanje mjehuriča organizira u Osijeku, Splitu, Rijeci isvim većim gradovima gdje nas ima ? Sve da bude točno u podne i da bude popračeno medijima


mislim da se SVAKO okupljanje mora prijaviti
pa ako se mozete organizirati i prijaviti okupljanje zasto ne?

----------


## amyx

To je eto bila samo ideja a sad je sve na curama iz tih krajeva...ovo u Zg je prijavljeno ?

----------


## egemama

> To je eto bila samo ideja a sad je sve na curama iz tih krajeva...ovo u Zg je prijavljeno ?


bit ce sutra

----------


## gupi51

Ja na žalost ne mogu doći jer radim. Ja ću dijeliti letke po Rijeci sve ove dane.

----------


## thaia28

super ideja  :D  stižemo..

----------


## pujica

dolazimo mm i ja

----------


## Pinky

> bravo totalno vas podržavam 
> nažalost Zg mi je daleko ali u mislim sam s vama


x

----------


## Natalina

:D  i mi dolazimo!!!

----------


## pak

> Blekonja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bravo totalno vas podržavam 
> nažalost Zg mi je daleko ali u mislim sam s vama  
> 
> 
> x


x

----------


## duga30

Nažalost ne mogu doći jer radim, ali reći ću nekim curama koje su u Zg. Sretno cure i HVALA!

----------


## Pepita

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Blekonja prvotno napisa
> ...


E baš bi i ja voljela puhati mjehuriće   :Sad:  
Ma nije stvar daljine, do ZG autoputem oko 3,5 sati, nego za taj izlet bi se trebala malo bolje organizirati, baš mi je žao   :Sad:  

Ali sveisto imate moje mjehuriće koji će vam letjeti sveeeeeee do trga   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

SUPER! BRAVO za ideju!  :D

----------


## martina123

Evo, otvorila i na BETI: http://www.beta.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1600

----------


## Blekonja

moram opet postat   :Embarassed:  
ideja vam je stvarno super   :Naklon:   tako mi je žao što ne mogu doći
a još mi je više žao što se tako nešto ne organizira i u Splitu, 
mi smo totalno zatvoreni oko toga, pa nemamo ni potpomognutu u KBC-u
ali glasamo na sve što se glasati može i u mislima smo s vama 
CURE ŽELIM VAM OD SRCA NEIZGLASANI ZAKON SUTRA   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Nadam se da ću uspjeti doći! Ideja je super!

----------


## ina33

Bemu misha, nismo u ZG-u, vraćamo se prekasno  :Sad: ! Nadam se da će doći što više žena i muškaraca s ovog pdf-a i njihovih obitelji i da će to snimati i neke kamere ili neke novine...

----------


## meda

joj, nadam se da  ne idemo na vikend izvan zg-a  :Sad:

----------


## Snjeska

joooj, da je barem malo kasnije oko3-4 sata

ovako nikako ne stignem :(

----------


## Eowyn

a ja se nadam da okupljanja ipak neće biti. možda kojim čudom ne izglasaju ovu sramotu od zakona...možda!

----------


## slavonka2

Naravno da dolazimo, žao mi je što namam tu nikog svog osim MM-a ali i 2 duše su nešto    :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

ima li tko da ide iz Rijeke?

----------


## kate32

Ja i MM dolazimo  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

pa ja tek sad vidim! ja sam sigurno tamo, a valjda i MM, moram ga pitati.

----------


## Jelena

hoće koja svkrva il mama biti, da ja svoju sveki priupitam

----------


## sbonetic

što više ljudi to bolje.....

----------


## luna1

Ak sam vas dobro skužila sve ovisi kak će zakon danas proći, ak ne prođe sutra ste na trgu dolazim i ja iz karlovca daj javljajte hoće biti kaj od toga

----------


## luna1

ja sam na poslu cure koja je doma neka javlja kaj će se događat u saboru jer nemam gdje gledat bar za nas koji radimo da znamo kaj je....

----------


## camel

dolazimo MM, dvoje djece i ja.

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje predrage rodice , bravo za akciju ja vam se na moju veliku žalost neću moći pridružiti idem u Vž na nekoliko dana ali definitivno ću u Subotu biti sa vama u mislima i puhati balončiće na Važraždinskom trgu . 
          SVE VAS OD REDA LJUBIM , MISLIM NA VAS .   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

super ideja s puhanjem balončića

nekaj me tiba zateže, ako se smiri eto i mene

----------


## Matovila

Dolazim ja i mm
... i nasa dva   :Saint:   :Saint:   koja su za sada na sigurnom u maminoj busi  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

super dolazimo i mi!

----------


## TinkiVinki

Bez obzira što je okupljanje službeno organizirano u Zagrebu, mislim da ne bi bilo loše da se cure spontano okupe i na glavnim trgovima drugih gradova. Meni se ne čini neuspjehom da se makar 5 cura okupi, simbolično možda je, ali ako izazove reakciju kod bar 5 slučajnih prolaznika, mislim da je vrijedno... 
A mislim da ima puno cura i na BETI i na MiB i na RODI koje su u Splitu, Rijeci,...i spremne su puhati balončiće. A i onaj dio koji je na godišnjem odmoru u nekom "morskom" gradu može u šetnjici gradom puhati balončiće...  :Wink:  
Nemojte zamjeriti, ja samo iznosim svoje mišljenje...

----------


## Imga

Dolazim. 

Ajmo cure, čak i one kojih se ovaj zakon ne tiče direktno, vidimo se na Trgu!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mislim da nas se dosta moze skupiti i u Slavonskom Brodu na trgu i puhati baloncice od sapunice u znak podrske curama u Zagrebu koje ce se okupiti sutra u 12 sati.Ako vam je ovo dovoljno vazno nadjite vremena i dodjite na trg kod fontane.

----------


## Bea

imate moju podrški i biti ću s vama u srcu i mislima.
iz slavonije sam i nisam u mogućnosti doći.

----------


## tonili

ej, a ak bu ovakva kišurina lila? Pušemi ili odgađamo? Da znam dal krenut put Zg-a il ne?

----------


## luna1

pozvala sam cure s coolinarke koje se bore s tim da nam se pridruže ak bude trebalo

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Mislim da nas se dosta moze skupiti i u Slavonskom Brodu na trgu i puhati baloncice od sapunice u znak podrske curama u Zagrebu koje ce se okupiti sutra u 12 sati.Ako vam je ovo dovoljno vazno nadjite vremena i dodjite na trg kod fontane.


Neke cure su mi vec potvrdile dolazak tako da se okupljamo 100%  :D , nadam se vecem odazivu naravno.Slikat cemo se da nas i vidite (koliko god nas bude).  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

super je ideja, pošto sam na bolovanju ne mogu doći, ali mislim na vas i nadam se da će to popratiti i mediji

----------


## lucky

da, bilo bi dobro da to uhvati oko kamere, 'ste im javili?

----------


## Šuška

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da nas se dosta moze skupiti i u Slavonskom Brodu na trgu i puhati baloncice od sapunice u znak podrske curama u Zagrebu koje ce se okupiti sutra u 12 sati.Ako vam je ovo dovoljno vazno nadjite vremena i dodjite na trg kod fontane.
> 
> 
> Neke cure su mi vec potvrdile dolazak tako da se okupljamo 100%  :D , nadam se vecem odazivu naravno.Slikat cemo se da nas i vidite (koliko god nas bude).



Stižemo MM, Marin i ja, povest ću i nećakinju, a možda uspijem skupiti i još ponekog člana obitelji. 
Hoće biti još koji M da moj ne bude usamljen?

U ZG šaljem seku.  :Smile:

----------


## nellyxy

dolazim i ja, ovo je strasno   :Sad:

----------


## lara01

Cure iz SB-a, jel možete složiti kratak tekst kao p.r. i poslati u Posavsku, na radio Brod i Slavoniju?
To bi bilo super.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Cure iz SB-a, jel možete složiti kratak tekst kao p.r. i poslati u Posavsku, na radio Brod i Slavoniju?
> To bi bilo super.


Potrudit cu se poslati ali molim da netko tome vicniji slozi neki dobar tekst.Idem traziti kontakte.  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

Cure, šaljite mejlove da nam se što više ljudi pridruži sutra na Trgu. Kao i za peticiju. Prijateljima i tražiti da proslijede dalje!

----------


## Mukica

> ej, a ak bu ovakva kišurina lila? Pušemi ili odgađamo? Da znam dal krenut put Zg-a il ne?


ak bu kisa - uzmi kisobran!

----------


## kata.klik

sutra se vidimo na trgu, osima ako baš ne budem totalno u komi (malo sam bolesna)

poslala sam svim svojim frendovima iz broda poruku na face da se pridruže curama na korzu kod fontane, nadam se da će se barem neko od njih pojaviti...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Poslano svim frendovima preko fejsa, mailova! 
Nekako ću doći!!!

----------


## marči

svi na cestu!!!

----------


## srecica

Dolazimo i mi  :D

----------


## BubaSanja

U srcu sam s vama, moram mirovati   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

dolazim s takvim guštom... i ponosno ću puhat balone!

----------


## andream

Nastojat ću doći sutra s prijateljicama...

----------


## dol

Mi dolazimo obavezno

----------


## meli

Dolazim!

----------


## bubble_71

Super ideja,nažalost se ne mogu organizirati,,,pušem balončiće u Puli


Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Stižem!

----------


## draga

Pitanje - gdje tocno na Trgu?
Mozda je vec pisao ali nisam skontala...

----------


## egemama

http://www.roda.hr/index.php

----------


## anjab

ja poslala meilove na  svoj  privatni adresar, već se javilo nekoliko da dolazi.....

----------


## tonili

hoćemo li pozvati i ljude iz politike da nam se pridruže? Mislim, znam da imaju pametnijeg posla, al možda pisamce...

----------


## pino

Dolazi i moja mama! Trebala je ici na hodocasce na Mariju Bistricu, ali samo zbog ovoga je rekla da ce doci na protest. Rekla je da ce imati ili plakat ili natpis "IVF baka" na sebi. 

Predlazem da imate i vi!

----------


## Matovila

Sjecam se da sam jednom na ovom forumu procitala kako se neciji muzic/partner pojavio na VV-u s majicom na kojoj je bila hrpa spermica i jedan morfoloski neispravan i na majici je pisalo: It's ok to be different!

Jel znate gdje bi se takvo nesto moglo nabaviti? ...mm za sutrasnji prosvjed na trgu  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

I mi isto dolazimo!
Sestra će nam se pridružiti, nažalost roditelji ne zive blizu..
Samo treba reći na kojem mjestu na trgu da ne trežimo!

----------


## Zara01

dolazim

----------


## RuzicaSB

Pratite trag baloncica...  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Balončiće sam kupila u NAMI na 1. katu odjel igračaka cca 6 kuna dođu.
Tek toliko da znate.
I da sa guštom ću ih puhati.

----------


## kata.klik

šteta što se ovog s majicama nismo prije sjetili, mogli smo u print studiju složiti majice s natpisom...sad je malo kasno...za tako nešto...jer je na knap...ali za neki drugi put u svakom slučaju bilo bi dobro

----------


## Kadauna

dolazim, MM također ali s malo zakašnjenja a kako i neki prijatelji noće kod nas, dolaze i oni... Moraju, još ih nisam pitala, ali u slučaju nedolaska na Trg nema spavanja kod nas   :Laughing:

----------


## thaia28

> dolazim, MM također ali s malo zakašnjenja a kako i neki prijatelji noće kod nas, dolaze i oni... Moraju, još ih nisam pitala, ali u slučaju nedolaska na Trg nema spavanja kod nas


  :Laughing:   dočekat će ih samo koferi ispred ulaznih vrata   :Smile:

----------


## lisa84

Treba javno pozvat sve ljude da se pridruže, stavit kao vijest u Dnevniku večeras... (nakon izvješća iz Sabora danas)[/b]

----------


## sretna kocka

Drage moje, 
ja bih dosla, ali sutra u to vrijeme cu se oporavljati od punkcije. Na zalost zadnje u mom zivotu. Puneo srece i neka vas vrijeme posluzi
Dunja

----------


## aenea

sretna kocko, hvala ti  :Kiss:  
Želim ti svu sreću u postupku  :Love:

----------


## andream

Ma nakon ovog svega danas dolazim sigurno. S balončićima ili bez...

----------


## Jelena

Dolazi i MM. Veli da je dobio poziv od Anchi, da će svakako doći kad već nije mogao doći prošli put kad je htela da dođe dojiti dijete na trg.   :Laughing:  
 i veli
moment glupog osjecanja prilikom puhanja balona na trgu je isto ok - glupo se osjecamo sto nam ignoranti namecu idiotska rjesenja i mi moramo zivjeti prema tomu 

ja  :Heart:  MM  :Smile:

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u...ji/441161.aspx

U textu piše u 11h, pa bi bilo dobro poslati mail da isprave! :/

----------


## kata.klik

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...7963225&ref=mf

----------


## pirica

ja na žalost nisam u stanju doći (vidi se iz potpisa zašto), ali u mislima ću bit sa vama  :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

Nas dvije (ili nas cetvero, ovisi koliko se Kaiju bude spavalo), puhat cemo balone u 12h na pulskoj trznici, kod fontane i time bar malo doprinijeti protestu.

----------


## Tia

i mi planiramo šeteti Korzom u Rijeci i puhati balončiće! Nadam se da se vidimo

----------


## BHany

nas troje u osijeku

----------


## Natalina

na index.hr je MM poslao mail da izmjene info i da je prosvjed sutra u 12 sati, ali krivo su naveli i na 24sata:

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/bor...e_id=main_page

tamo piše:
Članovi udruge će *danas* u podne na zagrebačkom Trgu bana Jelačića u znak prosvjeda puhati balone od sapunice, simbolizirajući rasplinute snove parova koji ne mogu imati djecu.

nažalost njihov kontakt nismo uspjeli pronaći!

----------


## tweety

to je vjerojatno sutrašnjih 24 sata

----------


## TIGY

ajoj ja nažalost radim tad ...  :Sad: 
pa ovaj put neću moći doći, al mislim na sve vas ...   :Love:

----------


## kandela

evo cure sa mog fejsa od zastupnika HNS-a poruka pozivnice za njihove clanove

*''Goran Beus Richembergh  Udruga Roda nas sve poziva sutra, u subotu 11. srpnja 2009. u 12:00, na Trg bana Josipa Jelačića u Zagrebu na prosvjed protiv sadržaja Prijedloga zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, kojim će se još jednom, prije izglasavanja, skrenuti pozornost javnosti na nehuman odnos predlagatelja prema osobama s problemom neplodnosti. Pridružimo im se!''*

i još ovo
[b]
''Goran Beus Richembergh at 7:21pm July 10
Trebamo doci u sto vecem broju. Kad sam vidio s kakvim su snaznim emocijama, strepnjom i suzama desetine sudionica foruma na www.roda.hr pratile svaku sekundu danasnje saborske sjednice bio sam najponosniji covjek na svijetu jer sam sudjelovao u pokusaju da se odupremo toj navali primitivizma i nazadnjastva. Milinovic me nije ni u oci mogao gledati''

----------


## Matilda

Djeca i ja sutra točno u podne puhat ćemo balončiće u Karlovcu na promenadi kod Papas bara.  :D

----------


## Bubica

i mi dolazimo :D

----------


## Gost 1

Gđa Milanka Opačić pridružit će nam se sutra na Trgu upodne  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

ja sam nakupovala tih bočica sa sapunicom za balone, ako netko ne stigne kupit, javite mi se (ionako me znate više manje sve)!  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Gđa Milanka Opačić pridružit će nam se sutra na Trgu upodne


 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TinkiVinki

Javljaju se i cure iz drugih gradova, pa evo na jednom mjestu! :D 
Popis se povećava...  :Kiss:  
Ajmo cure i iz drugih gradova, javite se, dođite na svoje glavne trgove, šetnice, pokažite da nas ima u cijeloj Hrvatskoj!
 Neka balončići lete i iz vaših gradova!  :Love:  

http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...p?f=33&t=51357

----------


## tonili

:D  :D  :D 
I bit će nam lijepo vrijeme!!!! Pa nek svi vide da se nećemo predati i da nam nemogu uzeti nadu i želju....

----------


## sky

maloprije kupila baloncica u Turbo Limachu, cca 8 kn. Jos samo da se moji duplici sutra usklade, pa da ih na vrijeme stignem spakirati i eto nas na trgu

----------


## TinkiVinki

Cure iz drugih gradova, slikajte se kako pušete balončiće, bilo bi dobro da sakupimo što više sličica iz što više gradova da pokažemo da nas ima i da imamo podršku!  :Heart:

----------


## lynko

I ja dolazim.

----------


## Eowyn

ima li tko sutra u zadru? hoćemo li puhati balončiće na orguljama? ja sam s dečkima sigurno tamo, pridružite mi se!

----------


## klara

Dolazimo najvjerojatnije i nas troje.

Hoćemo li slikati dječicu za pps prezentaciju, grupnu slikicu s balonima?

----------


## aenea

> evo cure sa mog fejsa od zastupnika HNS-a poruka pozivnice za njihove clanove
> 
> *''Goran Beus Richembergh  Udruga Roda nas sve poziva sutra, u subotu 11. srpnja 2009. u 12:00, na Trg bana Josipa Jelačića u Zagrebu na prosvjed protiv sadržaja Prijedloga zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, kojim će se još jednom, prije izglasavanja, skrenuti pozornost javnosti na nehuman odnos predlagatelja prema osobama s problemom neplodnosti. Pridružimo im se!''*
> 
> i još ovo
> [b]
> ''Goran Beus Richembergh at 7:21pm July 10
> Trebamo doci u sto vecem broju. Kad sam vidio s kakvim su snaznim emocijama, strepnjom i suzama desetine sudionica foruma na www.roda.hr pratile svaku sekundu danasnje saborske sjednice bio sam najponosniji covjek na svijetu jer sam sudjelovao u pokusaju da se odupremo toj navali primitivizma i nazadnjastva. Milinovic me nije ni u oci mogao gledati''


Hvala Vam, gospodine Beus Richembergh. I ja sam ponosna na sve vas koji ste pokazali da vam je stalo.  :Love:

----------


## kila

sve podrške iz splita od sveg srca želim vam ,i da uspijete ukazati na njihove pogreške

----------


## aenea

> Gđa Milanka Opačić pridružit će nam se sutra na Trgu upodne


  :Heart:

----------


## TinkiVinki

> ima li tko sutra u zadru? hoćemo li puhati balončiće na orguljama? ja sam s dečkima sigurno tamo, pridružite mi se!


Bravo! Ja sve koji spomenu svoj grad i gdje će biti upisujem na listu na Mame i bebe (i link na BETI) tako da drugi znaju, možda se tako ohrabri više ljudi...  :Love:

----------


## egemama

*Zagreb* (trg bana J.Jelačića)

*Slavonski brod* (kod fontane)

*Pula* (tržnica)

*Rijeka* (korzo)

*Osijek*

*Karlovac* (na promenadi kod Papas bara)

*Zadar* (na orguljama)

----------


## klara

> i mi planiramo šeteti Korzom u Rijeci i puhati balončiće! Nadam se da se vidimo


tek sad vidim da se balončići pušu i u Rijeci. Gdje u podne na Korzu? Ispred robne kuće Ri?

*Tko sve dolazi u Rijeku na Korzo?*

----------


## TinkiVinki

*Split* (riva)  - javlja Pinky

Nije bitno tko dolazi, ne treba se najavljivati, TREBA SE POJAVITI!!!  :Love:

----------


## sfinga1

Cure.... i ja se pridružujem, skupa sa mojom 8 mjesečnom kćerkom..dijetetom začetom postupkom- potpomognute oplodnje.. IVF...pa da vidim koji to "smrzlići" nisu živi...moja je itekako živahna....hahahaha  :Laughing:   :D   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

ivar ujutro izlazi iz bolnice pa i mi stizemo  :D

----------


## Mukica

:D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## egemama

> ivar ujutro izlazi iz bolnice pa i mi stizemo  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## sfinga1

E da curke...da li smo po zakonu obvezni najaviti prosvjed.??? ...negdje u neku PP ili Gradu Zagrebu.. ( ovo se tiče organizacije same udruge) da nas na kraju ne budu počeli tjerati sa trga?? POZZZ

----------


## TinkiVinki

Uh, baš bi voljela vidjeti da hrpu dječice i trudnica koji pušu balončiće od sapunice počne tjerati murja s trga glavnog grada jedne "europske" države!!!  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## egemama

> E da curke...da li smo po zakonu obvezni najaviti prosvjed.??? ...negdje u neku PP ili Gradu Zagrebu.. ( ovo se tiče organizacije same udruge) da nas na kraju ne budu počeli tjerati sa trga?? POZZZ


ali to nije prosvjed, to je samo puhanje mjehurica  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

u zagrebu je prosvjed najavljen, sve je u skladu sa zakonom dakle

----------


## Imga

> ivar ujutro izlazi iz bolnice pa i mi stizemo  :D


 :D

----------


## sfinga1

Ma vi ste ZAKON.... :D   :Kiss:

----------


## flower

za ivara  :Heart:

----------


## egemama

> sfinga1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E da curke...da li smo po zakonu obvezni najaviti prosvjed.??? ...negdje u neku PP ili Gradu Zagrebu.. ( ovo se tiče organizacije same udruge) da nas na kraju ne budu počeli tjerati sa trga?? POZZZ
> 
> 
> ali to nije prosvjed, to je samo puhanje mjehurica


ovo sam napisala za ostale gradove, naravno da je u zagrebu prijavljen

----------


## **mial**

dolazimo i mi  ( komada 4 ) puhat balončiće da pružimo podršku svim našim prijateljima kako u RL tako i virtualnom
 :Heart:

----------


## tweety

> ivar ujutro izlazi iz bolnice pa i mi stizemo  :D


  :Bouncing:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *Zagreb* (trg bana J.Jelačića)
> 
> *Slavonski brod* (kod fontane)
> 
> *Pula* (tržnica)
> 
> *Rijeka* (korzo)
> 
> *Osijek*
> ...


 :D  :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## bruni

> maloprije kupila baloncica u Turbo Limachu, cca 8 kn. Jos samo da se moji duplici sutra usklade, pa da ih na vrijeme stignem spakirati i eto nas na trgu


 najvjerojatnije ćemo i mi (svi petero)potegnuti iz Varaždina. Bilo bi mi jaaaako drago da te vidim ...ovo je bilo malo offtopic al morala sam...cure   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> egemama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sfinga1 prvotno napisa
> ...


zasto u ostalim gradovima nije prijavljen? radi se o deset minuta posla 

pretpostavljam da onda roda nije organizator jer takva odluka do mene nije dosla (i ne bi prosla)

----------


## sfinga1

E onda ćemo puhatiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... :D

----------


## egemama

> egemama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  egemama prvotno napisa
> ...


pa nije roda organizator, to je samoinicijativno okupljanje gradana... ustvari bas slucajno svi pusu mjehurice

----------


## sfinga1

Ne treba komplicirati...trebamo se skupiti u svim gradovima i jednostavno puhati balončiće...eto tako, baš nam je tako došlo...hahahaha

----------


## RuzicaSB

I ja sam sve ovo shvatila kao spontano i samoinicijativno okupljanje gradjana.Na kraju krajeva to i jeste to bar sto se Broda tice, okupljamo se kao tiha podrska samoinicijativno a ne u ime bilo koje Udruge iako nas je vecina nas koje cemo sutra doci u Beti.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja sam mislila na vlak, sutra ujutro u 5 i 45 da stignem na prosvjed u Zagreb.
Sad vidim da je i u Rijeci. 
Na Korzu sam garant u podne.
Gdje se vidimo? Korzo, ispred Erste, fontana, robna kuća RI ???
klara...vi idete za Zagreb?

----------


## anatom

stižem i vodim svoju MPO trudnicu sa sobom!

----------


## ivarica

onda ovako?
*u zagrebu je mirni prosvjed u organizaciji udruge roda, u ostalim gradovima spontana okupljanja gradjanki i gradjana*

moze?

----------


## Balarosa

> Tia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i mi planiramo šeteti Korzom u Rijeci i puhati balončiće! Nadam se da se vidimo
> 
> 
> tek sad vidim da se balončići pušu i u Rijeci. Gdje u podne na Korzu? Ispred robne kuće Ri?
> 
> *Tko sve dolazi u Rijeku na Korzo?*


Dolazimo nas troje.  Predlažem da preciziramo mjesto okupljanja... može definitivno ispred robne kuće RI?

----------


## klara

> Ja sam mislila na vlak, sutra ujutro u 5 i 45 da stignem na prosvjed u Zagreb.
> Sad vidim da je i u Rijeci. 
> Na Korzu sam garant u podne.
> Gdje se vidimo? Korzo, ispred Erste, fontana, robna kuća RI ???
> klara...vi idete za Zagreb?


Mislili smo u Zg, dok nisam skužila da je okupljanje i u Rijeci.
Predlažem da se nađemo ispred robne kuće Ri.

----------


## Matilda

Neću držati transparente, neću biti glasna, neću vikati, narušavati javni red i mir. A mislim da ću i biti sama.
Može li mi tko zabraniti da mirno sjedim na klupi i pušem balončiće dok oko mene djeca skaču i love ih.
Danas popodne smo se isto tako igrali (štih proba   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> onda ovako?
> *u zagrebu je mirni prosvjed u organizaciji udruge roda, u ostalim gradovima spontana okupljanja gradjanki i gradjana*
> 
> moze?


odlično

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

RIJEKA - 12 SATI ISPRED ROBNE KUĆE RI - A I PRIJE PO BALONČIĆE
PLAČEM OD MUKE
EVA MI SJEDI U KRILU I TAKO BI ŽELJELA DA I VI DRŽITE SVOJE DIJETE

----------


## pino

Hocete li slati apel na email preko Rode i za spontana okupljanja u drugim gradovima?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> onda ovako?
> *u zagrebu je mirni prosvjed u organizaciji udruge roda, u ostalim gradovima spontana okupljanja gradjanki i gradjana*
> 
> moze?


Mislim da je tako najbolje.U vijestima na drugom je ponovno najavljen prosvjed Udruge Roda u Zagrebu.Nadam se da ce vam se pridruziti jos dosta gradjana koji imaju koliko toliko osjecaja za ovu nasu problematiku.Neizmjerno mi je drago sto ce vam se pridruziti i M.Opacic te drugi oporbeni politicari.I na kraju zaista sam ponosna sto cu na neki nacin biti dio vas iako tako daleko.  :Kiss:  
*
Ana i mamino zlato*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Serpentina

Dakle, ispred Ri u 12. Idem miješat sapunicu  8)

----------


## klara

> Hocete li slati apel na email preko Rode i za spontana okupljanja u drugim gradovima?


Uopće ne razumijem što pitaš, što znači slati apel? No pretpostavljam da odgovoriti mogu samo članice Udruge?

----------


## andrea

danas kupila sapunicu, sutra dolazimo i pušemo  :D  !

----------


## TinkiVinki

Stavila sam na MiB da ne bude zabune!   :Kiss:  

OBAVIJEST: 

Okupljanje u Zagrebu je u organizaciji udruge RODA!

Okupljanja u drugim gradovima su spontana okupljanja građana koji izražavaju svoju potporu i daju glas PROTIV izglasavanja ovog zakona!

----------


## BusyBee

ja dolazim s djetetom puhati balone, kao milju puta do sad... neorganizirano, u svoje osobno ime dajem podrsku svojim curama... nitko mi to ne moze uskratiti/zabraniti

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ja dolazim s djetetom puhati balone, kao milju puta do sad... neorganizirano, u svoje osobno ime dajem podrsku svojim curama... nitko mi to ne moze uskratiti/zabraniti


Bas tako!

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ja sam zbog mira svoje savjesti i osjećaja obaveze prema mojem malom predivnom čudu koje me danas cijeli dan svom snagom lupka iz trbuha (prosvjeduje!    :Wink:  ), odlučila doći na trg i puhnuti koji balončić!    :Grin:  
Jer ipak, ja želim da moj još ne rođeni sin jednoga dana sobu dijeli sa sekom ili bracom! E pa za njih sutra idemo puhati balončiće!    :Heart:  
Vidimo se!   :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> Ja sam zbog mira svoje savjesti i osjećaja obaveze prema mojem malom predivnom čudu koje me danas cijeli dan svom snagom lupka iz trbuha (prosvjeduje!    ), odlučila doći na trg i puhnuti koji balončić!    
> Jer ipak, ja želim da moj još ne rođeni sin jednoga dana sobu dijeli sa sekom ili bracom! E pa za njih sutra idemo puhati balončiće!    
> Vidimo se!


XXXX

I mi želimo da naša V. ima jednog dana brata ili seku!!! Sutra se vidimo! MM i ja dolazimo puhati balončiće!!

----------


## IRENA456

neka se javi još koja cura iz SPLITA

----------


## pak

cure pušite i za nas koji ne možemo  ja radim i užaasno mi je žao,  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

Ima nedaleko od MUP-a u Petrinjskoj printanje na majice. Ne znam smijem li napisati ime, ali tamo, koliko vidim se mogu otisnuti natpisi u vrlo kratkom roku i to termopreslikačom, ali samo na bijele majice. Blizu Trga je pa ako netko želi, možda se može tamo uputiti prije prosvjeda i napraviti si majicu.
Jedino još ne znam kako se termopreslikač napravi, ali možemo sutra nazvati  :Grin:

----------


## pino

klara, mislila sam na to da sam dobila dva emaila od anchi76 za okupljanje u ZG, pa sam se pitala hoce li poslati jos jedan email da obavijeste i o spontanim okupljanjima u drugim gradovima.

----------


## Gabi

Cure iz VŽ...da li ćemo se i mi negdje naći ili sve idete u ZG? Ja radim danas noćnu i ne mogu do ZG sutra.

----------


## Indi

Cure, u Dubrovniku je subotom na Stradunu tisuće turista radi mega putničkih brodova i nemoguće je hodati ulicama s bebicom, no ako odemo na drugi kraj grada, puhat ćemo balone  s vama u podne, ako ne, taman oko svoje zgrade.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Indi

> Cure, u Dubrovniku je subotom na Stradunu tisuće turista radi mega putničkih brodova i nemoguće je hodati ulicama s bebicom, no ako odemo na drugi kraj grada, puhat ćemo balone  s vama u podne, ako ne, taman oko svoje zgrade.


I da, ako ima tko iz Dubrovnika tko bi nas se pridružio u Uvali, neka nam se javi.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Žao mi je što i u drugim gradovima nije organizirano okupljanje i nadam se da će barem ovako "neobavezno" ipak doći dosta ljudi.

E, da - Split- riva  :/  velika je riva, nekako mislim da se baš nećemo uspit okupit.
Ali nema veze, neka barem u Zagrebu bude okupljanje za pamćenje.

----------


## Honey

> Neću držati transparente, neću biti glasna, neću vikati, narušavati javni red i mir. A mislim da ću i biti sama.
> Može li mi tko zabraniti da mirno sjedim na klupi i pušem balončiće dok oko mene djeca skaču i love ih.
> Danas popodne smo se isto tako igrali (štih proba


Ma nećeš. Imam ja litru Pustefixa  :Smile: 
Ali ne garantiram da nećemo biti glasni dok lovimo balončiće  :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Indi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, u Dubrovniku je subotom na Stradunu tisuće turista radi mega putničkih brodova i nemoguće je hodati ulicama s bebicom, no ako odemo na drugi kraj grada, puhat ćemo balone  s vama u podne, ako ne, taman oko svoje zgrade.  
> 
> 
> I da, ako ima tko iz Dubrovnika tko bi nas se pridružio u Uvali, neka nam se javi.


Ja bi rado, ali u podne mi je baš nezgodno, radi malene, u 12.30 jede pa onda spava. Još k tomu mi smo u Župi, ja sa stomkom, a ona ili trči ili je treba nosit... Stoga, mi ćemo puhat balone doma i bit ćemo s vama u srcu   :Love:

----------


## Gost 1

> ivar ujutro izlazi iz bolnice pa i mi stizemo


prekaljeni ngo-ovac :D

----------


## princess puffy

> neka se javi još koja cura iz SPLITA


evo me

di je okupljanje?

a di su splitske RODE?

----------


## fritulica1

Ja cu sutra otpuhnuti par balona u smjeru Hrvatske, a ako mi puhne ujutro, mozda sjednem u auto i put Zagreba.   :Joggler:   :Bouncing:

----------


## amyx

> Ja cu sutra otpuhnuti par balona u smjeru Hrvatske, a ako mi puhne ujutro, mozda sjednem u auto i put Zagreba.


mi bismo bili jako sretni da nam se pridružiš

----------


## RuzicaSB

Nadam se da ce cure poslati slicice iz svih gradova gdje se bude "puhalo".

----------


## pčelica2009

sada mi je baš žao što ne mogu doći.  :Sad:

----------


## Biene

Dolazi i Jadranka? Pa kad je bila ministrica obitelji voljela se jako naslikavati po skupovima i prezentirati kao zaštitnica "malih" ljudi. Zanimljivo je kako s promjenom funkcije mijenja i mišljenje. Ne, ne pokazuje pravo "ja".
Htjela bih danas stisnuti ruku pravoj ženi-gđi Milanki Opačić, a Jadranku nešto pitati. No nema bojazni, ona neće doći, ona se bavi "važnijim" problemima.

----------


## vikki

> Dolazi i Jadranka? Pa kad je bila ministrica obitelji voljela se jako naslikavati po skupovima i prezentirati kao zaštitnica "malih" ljudi. Zanimljivo je kako s promjenom funkcije mijenja i mišljenje. Ne, ne pokazuje pravo "ja".


Zar ona ima ikakvo svoje "ja"?

----------


## maria71

> ja dolazim s djetetom puhati balone, kao milju puta do sad... neorganizirano, u svoje osobno ime dajem podrsku svojim curama... nitko mi to ne moze uskratiti/zabraniti


isto tako 

pa na balonima ništa ne piše ....  :Wink:  budemo se i nas 2 prošetali po promenadi

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Neću držati transparente, neću biti glasna, neću vikati, narušavati javni red i mir. A mislim da ću i biti sama.
> Može li mi tko zabraniti da mirno sjedim na klupi i pušem balončiće dok oko mene djeca skaču i love ih.
> Danas popodne smo se isto tako igrali (štih proba  
> 
> 
> Ma nećeš. Imam ja litru Pustefixa 
> Ali ne garantiram da nećemo biti glasni dok lovimo balončiće  :D





> budemo se i nas 2 prošetali po promenadi


 :D  :D

----------


## LEA7

Samo se nadam da će bura popustiti do podne jer će u protivnom na splitskoj rivi biti teško puhati, ali ćemo se potruditi

----------


## Superman

Na žalost u Osijeku je nemoguće išta organizirati....  Pokušala sam još davno, makar neku forumsku kavicu....skupile se nas 3   :Sad:  
Zato vas podržavam iz daleka, ali svim srcem!   :Love:

----------


## ra

> Tia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i mi planiramo šeteti Korzom u Rijeci i puhati balončiće! Nadam se da se vidimo
> 
> 
> tek sad vidim da se balončići pušu i u Rijeci. Gdje u podne na Korzu? Ispred robne kuće Ri?
> 
> *Tko sve dolazi u Rijeku na Korzo?*



stižu ekipa lollipop i ekipa ra

----------


## Serpentina

Yesssss koji  će to tulum bit
neka netko uzme digitalac da slikamo druženje. T. pita stalno za svoje frajere.

----------


## ksena28

dolazi i Marija Lugarić iz SDP-a  :D  :D  :D

----------


## darci

dolazimo i mi   :Grin:

----------


## mamaja

> Na žalost u Osijeku je nemoguće išta organizirati....  Pokušala sam još davno, makar neku forumsku kavicu....skupile se nas 3   
> Zato vas podržavam iz daleka, ali svim srcem!


žao mi je da tako misliš. u osijeku imamo rodinu podružnicu i jako puno toga je organizirano u zadnjih 4 godine.

na žalost ovaj prosvjed nismo uspjele organizirati i grizem se zbog toga, ali sigurno znam da će BHany biti danas na trgu s hanom i puhati balončiće, odmah pokraj oca nam domovine   :Grin: 


zagrepčanke i sve pojedinačne puhačice po cijeloj rh, puhat ću balončiće s vama u svojim mislima. uz vas sam    :Love:

----------


## vaclav

Drage Rode,sadašnje i buduće nesretnice, koje ste prisiljene prolaziti kroz
bespuća povijesne zbiljnosti hrvatskog zdravstvenog sistema.
Za današnje okupljanje na Trgu,imate moju punu moralnu podršku.
Nažalost sam na poslu do 2 sata,tako da nisam u mogućnosti biti s vama.
S obzirom na moju bujnu maštu,složio sam jednu hipotetsku priču.

Dobar dan ja sam novinar taj i taj i pišem za časopis taj i taj.
Dobar dan ja sam XY i u ovoj priči o MPO sam dugi niz godina.
Što bi vi ,da možete poručili saborskim zastupnicima ,koji će vjerovatno na 
slijedećoj sjednici sabora izglasati ovaj novi,u najmanju ruku,kontroverzni zakon o MPO?
 Da mogu ja bi poručio slijedeće:

Da Bog da u tel.imeniku imali brojeve svih klinika koje se bave MPO u državi i šire.
Da Bog da u tel.imeniku imali brojeve svih doktora ,sestara,biologa itd.koji se .......
Da Bog da u tel.imeniku imali brojeve svih ljekarni koje imaju ljekove potrebne za ......
Želim da znadete cijene svih ljekova potrebnih za ..... 
Želim da imate red vožnje svih prijevoznih sredstava i karata cesta koje vode do mjesta...
Želim da upoznate sve rupe u kojima će te spavati u gradovima gdje se nalaze klinike koje....
Želim da imate miljun isprika šefu i kolegama na poslu jer vi morate ići.......
Želim da naučite više jezika,tako da možete mejlat u više država u klinike koje......
Želim da prodate motor,pa onda auto da možete kupiti ljekove potrebne za....
Želim da podignete kredit da možete kupiti....
Želim da dadete čitavu plaću za dvije povratne avionske karte do Zgb ( drukačije nije išlo)  
Želim da se pogledate u oči sa svojom dragom/dragim nakon još jedne negativne bete.
Želim da pokušate zaspati svatko na svojoj strani kreveta skrivajući suze jedno
od drugog nakon još jedne.......
Želim da majci i ocu javite: još jednom ništa
Želim da u tel.imeniku nemate nijedan broj od vrtića,trgovine dječje odjeće,igraonice
male glazbene škole,balete,male škole stranih jezika,pedijatra,dobrog zubara za malene,
da nemate pojma o bočicama,pelenama,dudama,prvom zubiću,prvoj riječi,prvom......

Eto gospodine novinar to bih im poručio.Imam toga još u glavi ali nemam volje a i nema 
koristi.To su poslušni vojnici partije koji će ovaj zakon itako izglasati.
I pošto nema koristi,onda bih im poručio :Shock: djebite iz naših života i pustite nas na miru u
našoj tuzi i jadu .Uhvatite se pod ruku sa popinama koji su i kreirali ovaj zakon.
Skupa zapjevajte:Kad se male ruke slože,i ovakav nakaradni zakon se izglasati može.

Ako moderatorice drže da je ovo neprimjereno obraćanje uvaženim zastupnicima hrvatskoga sabora i klera,neka ovo brišu.Ja sam postigao svoj cilj.Malo mi je lakše pri duši kada se ispušem premda nema koristi.


Možda bih i ja za 10 do 15 tisuća kuna mjesečno plivao u kaljuži i poslušno klimao 
glavom i glasao za zakon za koji znam da je katastrofalan i jedan od najgorih na svijetu.
Ipak ne,imao bih problema svako jutro se brijati sa zatvorenim očima.

Po zakonu velikih brojeva,( ako se sa neplodnošću bori cca 15-20 posto ljudi) svatko od ovih smradova ima brata.sestru,rođaka,susjeda,prijatelja itd.itd koji su u ovoj priči,pa neka njima
objasni kako je ovaj zakon dobar i liberalan.
Samo nek ponese maramicu.

----------


## pale

Ja sam u ZD i jutros radim, Iva i ja ćemo puhati balončiće popodne da bude što više MPO bebica  :D 
Samo da znate da sam uz vas cure  :Love:

----------


## LEA7

VACLAV  :Love:

----------


## Imga

*vaclave*, meni nije ni najmanje neprimjereno 
rasplakao si me   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

Cure ja sam daleko od Zagreba i danas ćete sve biti sa mnom u mojim mislim i mom srcu i punih pluća navijam za Vas. Ljubim vas sve.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

uf tako mi je žao što sam tek sad vidjela da će biti i u Rijeci, bila bi sjela na katamaran i potegnula do tamo a sad mi je već kasno. svima šaljem pozdrave i biti ću na Rabu s vama u mislima.   :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> *vaclave*, meni nije ni najmanje neprimjereno 
> rasplakao si me


x

Neprimjereno je to što se radi u Saboru, a ne tvoj post   :Love:

----------


## laverna

žao mi je kaj neću moći doći do Zagreba i podržati vas u akciji...

----------


## vjestica

*Vaclave* u ovoj situaciji je itekao primjereno
rasplakao si me   :Crying or Very sad:  
ma rasplačem se svaki put kad otvorim ovaj novi pdf   :Crying or Very sad:  
cure, ja sam iz BiH i žao mi je što vam se ne mogu pridružiti, u mislima sam s vama   :Kiss: 
svaka vam čast   :Naklon:

----------


## seni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Vaclave   :Love:  .
Meni suze guše svaki put kad nešto pročitam, svaki put kad sve ovo vidim.

----------


## princess puffy

> *vaclave*, meni nije ni najmanje neprimjereno 
> rasplakao si me


i mene

----------


## Svimbalo

Evo i mene!

----------


## fritulica1

> rage Rode,sadašnje i buduće nesretnice, koje ste prisiljene prolaziti kroz
> bespuća povijesne zbiljnosti hrvatskog zdravstvenog sistema.
> Za današnje okupljanje na Trgu,imate moju punu moralnu podršku.
> Nažalost sam na poslu do 2 sata,tako da nisam u mogućnosti biti s vama.
> S obzirom na moju bujnu maštu,složio sam jednu hipotetsku priču.
> 
> Dobar dan ja sam novinar taj i taj i pišem za časopis taj i taj.
> Dobar dan ja sam XY i u ovoj priči o MPO sam dugi niz godina.
> Što bi vi ,da možete poručili saborskim zastupnicima ,koji će vjerovatno na
> ...


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja bih ovo servirala Milinovicu na citanje. Kad bi postojao nacin da ga se prisili da ovo upravo on procita na glas, pred cijelim Saborom.

----------


## Indi

> Indi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Indi prvotno napisa
> ...



 :Love:   Pomazi bušu...


Cure, mislimo na vas i   :Heart:  smo uz vas....da vas bude puno na okupljanju.  :Kiss:

----------


## 2805

Krećemo

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Krećemo


  :Love:  S vama smo u mislima

Indi   :Kiss:

----------


## Majuška

mi smo bolesni :/ 



s vama 100% u mislima    :Smile:

----------


## katajina

Evo već pušem virtualne balončiće
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I mi smo zakurili 38   :Sad:

----------


## Arkana10

sretno cure i decki!
Saljemo pozdrave i potporu iz Makedonije!  :Love:

----------


## pale

Evo šaljem i ja balončiće   :Laughing:  
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## mamaja

pušem
O    o     O   o     o   o   O
   o     O   o     O  o     o   O
o  O   o  o     o   O    o    o
  o      o    O   O    o    O    o

----------


## bublica3

danas nažalost radim, ali mislim na sve vas koje ste izašle na pijace i trgove!!!

----------


## bublica3

> Vaclave   .
> Meni suze guše svaki put kad nešto pročitam, svaki put kad sve ovo vidim.


Ja ne znam šta mi je, ja od jučer plačem! Guši me grlo, oči su mi kao dvije franje! Danas sam morala doći na posao, a sinoć sam do 4 sata u noći jecala kao ljuta godina. Jer sinoć sam uz cijeli traumatičan dan pogledala i film Diekt,... nisam mogla oči sklopit. Donila sam laptop u krevet i pritiskala play dok nisam zaspala. A i danas mi suze non stop cure niz obraze...

Mislim na sve vas koje ste na pjacama, trgovima i rivi.

 :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

Sigurno vec puhate mjehurice, ja sam u mislima sa vama i slajem vam puno mjehurica iz Skopje   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

i ja saljem virtualne ..

0 o O 0 o O o 0
o O 0 o o ° O O O 0
o O 0 O o o o 0 

 :Heart:

----------


## nela.

vaclave   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## melange

oOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

O  O O OO   O O  O OO   O  OO O O   O  O OO OOO   O OO  OO O O  OO O O O  O O O OO O O O O OO   IZ SPLITA  OO O     OO   O O  O    O    O      O    OO     OO   O O O O   O           O         O O  O OO O         OO  O     O O O O OO O  O O

----------


## tonili

ja iz kreveta OoOoOoOoOoOooooooOOOooooo
    OoOooooOOOoOOoooOOOooooOOO
 MM, seka i prijatelji na Trgu OOOOOoooooooooOOOOOOOO

----------


## tonili

ja iz kreveta OoOoOoOoOoOooooooOOOooooo
    OoOooooOOOoOOoooOOOooooOOO
 MM, seka i prijatelji na Trgu OOOOOoooooooooOOOOOOOO

----------


## tonili

veli MM da se ljudi polako razilaze - nadam se da nas je bar netko čuo, vidio, doživio...
Hvala svima  :Love:

----------


## Val

OoOoOoOoOoOooooooOOOooooo 
OoOooooOOOoOOoooOOOooooOOO 
OoOoOoOoOoOooooooOOOooooo 
OoOooooOOOoOOoooOOOooooOOO 

evo malo i od nas!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Val

vaclave,  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

vaclave rasplakao si me  :Love:  
Suborke i NJM pošto nisam mogla biti sa vama puhala sam balone sa terase i vjerovatno su ljudi mislili da sam pobudalila(pošto mi je kuća na magistralnoj cesti) ali nije me briga.Uz vas sam svim srcem! Hvala vam u ime svih nas koje nismo mogle biti sa vama!

----------


## Pepita

*ooOO00Ooo0o0OOoooOOO00000oooOOo000oooOOo0000
oooOOOO000OO000ooooo000oOO000ooo0oooOOOO000o
OO000ooooo00OO000oOOo0000oOOOO00000oOOOO00o

IZ SPLITA ŠALJU VAM PEPITA I LAURA *  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Cure samo pišimo e-mailove, pišite svoje priče, dirajte ih stalno u srce i stalno im održavajmo snagu koju imaju, neka nas podrže do kraja, nega ovakav zakon padne duboko u vodu, tamo gdje ni ribe ne plivaju.

Nema odustajanja i stajanja.

Rekao je Ivo Sanader u svom posljednjem javljanju:

AKO VAM NE DAJU UĆI KROZ VRATA, VI UĐITE KROZ PROZOR!!!

IDEMO CURE KROZ PROZOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivory

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Matilda prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja sam puhala s vama virtualne, a nadam se da su moji dečki napuhali i one veeeelike, prave za sav MPO bebice   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Honey prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Love:

----------


## uporna

Eh da sam vidjela ovo *vaclavovo* pismo prije, točno bih to izrecitirala TV ekipama koje su popratile naš skup. 
Ovako samo sam se zbunjeno prvi puta rasplakala, a drugi i treći put sam bila već suvislija u izjavama (barem se nadam). Nadam se da će to na nešto ličiti u večerašnjim Dnevnicima. Nisam se pripremala za davanje izjava ali moj okrugli trbuh je bio očigledno magnet za TV ekipe 

 :Razz:

----------


## aenea

Bilo je divno, hvala svima  :Love:  
ja dala izjave za RTL i Radio Cibonu..

----------


## tonili

Cure i dečki hvala vam još jednom svima !!!!!  :Love:

----------


## tonili

*Uporna*  :Love:

----------


## aenea

I sretna sam što sam mogla gosp. Dragovanu, gđi. Opačić i dr. Mrsiću i osobno stisnut ruku i zahvaliti  :Love:

----------


## tonili

*Aenea*  :Love:

----------


## dol

Mi se vratili s trga, puhali puno balončića
0ooooooooo

----------


## jo1974

pozz svim rodicama imali ste podršku i iz slavonskog broda i mi smo puhali balončiče na brodskome korzu bilo nas je malo ali su zato balončići bili magićni  :Laughing:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Serpentina

:Love:  

Kako je bilo u ostalim gradovima?

----------


## vikki

*uporna, aenea*  :Love:  

Drago mi je što sam se mogla pridružiti (i žao što nisam upoznala aeneu).

Hvala organizatorima, svima koji su došli i ljudima koji nisu u priči, ali su došli dati podršku.
 :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Joj Vaclave,  :Crying or Very sad:  

Pozdrav forumašicama Amyx, Andrejaaa, Kaduana, Ksena28, TinkiVinki, PandoraAurora, Draga, drago mi je što sam vas upoznala.
Hvala saborskim zastupnicima iz SDPa što su uz nas
Jadva čekam da čujem izjave
 :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

> *uporna, aenea*  
> 
> Drago mi je što sam se mogla pridružiti (i žao što nisam upoznala aeneu).
> 
> Hvala organizatorima, svima koji su došli i ljudima koji nisu u priči, ali su došli dati podršku.


Nisi mene upoznala, al si mi sigurno mamu uočila sa transparentom napravljenim u autu na putu prema Trgu  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx...ash=50a8f9b551

----------


## aenea

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *uporna, aenea*  
> 
> Drago mi je što sam se mogla pridružiti (i žao što nisam upoznala aeneu).
> 
> Hvala organizatorima, svima koji su došli i ljudima koji nisu u priči, ali su došli dati podršku.
> 
> ...


I stignemo se upoznat i izvan prosvjeda  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *uporna, aenea*  
> 
> Drago mi je što sam se mogla pridružiti (i žao što nisam upoznala aeneu).
> 
> Hvala organizatorima, svima koji su došli i ljudima koji nisu u priči, ali su došli dati podršku.
> 
> ...


Bar nešto jesam onda   :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=43083&cHash  =50a8f9b551


OPET KRIVO!!!!! A JOOOOOOJ!
Zašto  mediji uporno impliciraju da svi postupci medicinski potpomognute oplodnje idu doniranim stanicama???  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

Neinformiranost, brzopletost, nedostatak stvarnog interesa za temu...   :Sad:

----------


## maria71

zlonamjernost prije svega, jer da imaju 5 minuta mogu pročitati relevantne podatke , ali neeeeeeee, tupe oni po svom

----------


## aenea

Poslala sam im primjedbu..

----------


## draga

Mene je preplavila pozitivna energija s Trga..Bilo je fantasticno!!

Hvala svima na odazivu!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Nas u Brodu nije bilo bas puno ali smo bile neumorne.Privukli smo paznju prolaznika pogotovo djecice ali nas nitko nista nije pitao.No vjerujem da ce im biti jasno veceras kad budu gledali Dnevnike   :Wink:  .Uglavnom vidjet cete slicice cim cure posalju.Hvala svima koji su danas dosli i puhali kao ludi da su nam se svi cudili.  :Grin:  

I samo da kazem da sam se umalo rasplakala kad smo poceli koliko su me obuzele emocije, mislila sam na vas u Zagrebu pogotovo na cure koje poznajem.  :Love:  

*vaclav* kad sam procitala tvoj post naravno da nisam ostala ravnodusna.Nadam se da ce ga procitati bar jedne oci na koje se tvoja kritika i odnosi i da ce se zapitati vrijedi li doista ostati poslusan i brijati se zatvorenih ociju.  :Love:

----------


## larmama

balončići su preplavili trg   :Heart:  

ja sam s curkom puhala balone pored jedne trudnice s mužem koja je davala intervju  8)

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Bili. nismo puhali. ali smo svaki balonček otpratili! Bila sam toliko puna emocija da sam sunčane naočale nabila na nos da se ne vidi kako grcam od ljutnje i gorčine za svakim puhnutim balončekom koji je nestao- ode još jedna nada, ode još jedan san! Evo me opet grcam- u pič-mač! 

Bilo je savršeno! I bilo je jaaaako puno balončeka!

----------


## aenea

Presmiješno mi je bilo kad je među nas zalutala jedna časna sestra i onako sva razdragana pita: što je ovo? ovo je nešto za dječicu? A veli joj frend: je. je. časna, za dječicu, al bjež'te vi odavde, dobit ćete otkaz!  :Grin:

----------


## BubaSanja

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/ovo...main_page_news

----------


## BubaSanja

Ponosna sam na vas, cure!   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

bilo je pre pre pre dobro
dosle je doista puno ljudi :D i jako puno novinara
plus SDPovci u vecem broju - hvala vam ljudi   :Heart:  
mislim da je ovo jedna vrlo uspjela akcija!!!

doma su deda i oskar slusali 101 i kazu jedna je teta plakala... uporna  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## larmama

> Presmiješno mi je bilo kad je među nas zalutala jedna časna sestra i onako sva razdragana pita: što je ovo? ovo je nešto za dječicu? A veli joj frend: je. je. časna, za dječicu, al bjež'te vi odavde, dobit ćete otkaz!


jedna jo je cura pojasnila zašto smo tu, na kraju je časna tražila puhalicu za djevojčicu koja je bila s njom, na kraju otišla vesela s puhalicom u ruci   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Presmiješno mi je bilo kad je među nas zalutala jedna časna sestra i onako sva razdragana pita: što je ovo? ovo je nešto za dječicu? A veli joj frend: je. je. časna, za dječicu, al bjež'te vi odavde, dobit ćete otkaz! 
> 
> 
> jedna jo je cura pojasnila zašto smo tu, na kraju je časna tražila puhalicu za djevojčicu koja je bila s njom, na kraju otišla vesela s puhalicom u ruci


aaaaaaaaaaa...divno  :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Larmama- mislim da sam ja stajala kraj tebe i maličke sa šeširićem, a MM me grlio. Intervju bu prestravičan jer se nisam mogla suzdržati- suze su samo krenule! 
Al nije mi žao - nek vide suze!

----------


## larmama

> Larmama- mislim da sam ja stajala kraj tebe i maličke sa šeširićem, a MM me grlio. Intervju bu prestravičan jer se nisam mogla suzdržati- suze su samo krenule! 
> Al nije mi žao - nek vide suze!


 :Yes:   :Love:

----------


## Boki318

Ja sam bila, cak sam nagovorila i svoju mamu, koja j e inace vjernica, da dodje sa mnom, samo nismo imale puhalice, ali smo isto pratile svaki baloncic  :Smile:

----------


## draga

Ajme krasne su ove slike na 24 sata...  :Heart:   :Heart:  
a baloncicaaaaaaaaaaa   :D  :D

----------


## Mukica

pino - bila je i tvoja mama u majici "IVF baka" 
super ti je mama bila  :Heart: , poslacu ti fotke

----------


## hildegard

tako ste lijepe... najljepše
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> pino - bila je i tvoja mama u majici "IVF baka" 
> super ti je mama bila , poslacu ti fotke



Joj, baš je uporna rekla kako je to sigurno mama od pino.
Bravo za IVF baku!

----------


## fritulica1

Stvarno je fenomenalna ta ideja s balonima, slike su predivne.   :Love:  
Stavljajte linkove na sve sto ima veze s danasnjim prosvjedom., a posebno na emisije u kojima se pojavljuju nase forumasice. (uporna, aenea   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  ).

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ajoj vikki, baš mi je žao da te nisam upoznala danas.  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

:Bye:  bokić drago društvo 

bilo mi je zadovoljstvo puhati s vama balončiće   :Love:  

do slijedeće prilike   :Bye:

----------


## sretna35

:Bye:  bokić drago društvo 

bilo mi je zadovoljstvo puhati s vama balončiće   :Love:  

do slijedeće prilike   :Bye:

----------


## vikki

> Ajoj vikki, baš mi je žao da te nisam upoznala danas.


I meni, Teddy, nadam se da će još biti prilike   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Cure bile ste genijalne, rasplakale ste, žao mi je što sam daleko što nisam mogla biti s vama, ali bile ste u mom srcu. 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

Čitam kako je bilo i plačem... i baš mi je žao da nisam mogla biti s vama...ali smo i mi od doma ispuhali stotine balončića i mislili na vas.

Slike su super. 

Posebno H V A L A svim političarima koji su došli podržati ovu akciju.

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Bila sam i ja sa svojim veeeelikim trbuhom!!  :Grin:  

Bilo je super!! Predivni ljudi, trudnice, puno preslatkih kikača... I naša sestra Marija s VV!  :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

fotkala sam random i ne znam jel sam uhvatila nekog tko ne bi htio da je na fotkama
pa me zanima - ima li koga da ima sto protiv da stavim link na fotke?

----------


## Joss

bilo je divnooooo puno balončeka   :Heart:   puhali smo i za vas koji niste mogli biti s nama   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Ne, dapače, jedva čekam da vidim!

----------


## kik@

CURE HVALA SVIMA   :Kiss:  
nazalos mi nismo mogli doci jer nam Luki krecu zubici pa cijeli dan place

----------


## Suncem.m.

U Splitu smo bile nas 3 + 2 dječice + nadam se jedno u buši   :Love:  .

Kaže  MM, pa dobro, po jedna predstavnica za cca 150 000 stanovnika   :Grin:  .
Ali nismo se dale smesti, puhale smo i puhale i balončići su letili šaljući svijetu svoju poruku i molitvu   :Heart:  .

Kasnije ću virnit kako je bilo u Zg, ali već predpostavljam da je bilo odlično.

Ali baš mi je krivo što u Splitu nije bilo više ljudi. pa nadala sam se da će nas se barem 20-tak skupiti   :Sad:

----------


## egemama

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

----------


## laky

cure hvala riječi su suvišne

----------


## Biene

Ove tri curke poznam :D , krasne ste,   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

cure, karmen   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Puhali,smo i puhali i puhali...... kad bi bar tako mogli otpuhati našeg ministra
Biene drago mi je što sam te upoznala

----------


## apricot

bilo je... predivno!

svima vama koje ste govorile za medije   :Heart:   :Love:  
i svima iz oporbe koji su došli podržati bas...

i svima nama...

----------


## Pepita

> Ali baš mi je krivo što u Splitu nije bilo više ljudi. pa nadala sam se da će nas se barem 20-tak skupiti


Ja nisam nigdje pročitala prijedlog da se okupimo u Splitu   :Sad:  
Ili sam ga negdje preskočila pročitati   :Sad:  

Gledam prilog i zaista   :Crying or Very sad:  zbog ovoga što prolazimo.
Još jednom veliko HVALA curama iz RODE, što nas ovako lijepo prezentiraju i bore se za nas.
I onda mi kažu da je ovo sekta, ma je, sekta je, najbolja na ovom svijetu  :D 

Balončići su predivni, zaista PREDIVNI   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Predivno, nemam riječi   :Crying or Very sad:  
Naša curica odlučila je danas pokucati na vrata pa smo u podne umjesto s vama na Trgu bili na CTG-u   :Heart:  i u mislima s vama.

----------


## bublica3

Cure sad sam vas gledala na dnevniku Nove TV!!!

Bravo!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

Puno sreće!  :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

Baloncici u Zagrebu

----------


## egemama

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## Pepita

*Mukice*  :Love:  

Koliko puno balončića.
Hvala vam cure!!!

HVALA TI UDRUGA RODA

----------


## maria71

ivf baka je zakon  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

bilo je zaista prekrsano danas, jako pozitivno i nabijeno emocijama   :Smile:  

dok sam dijelila letke iznenadilo me koliko nas ljudi podržava, a najviše su me iznenadile bakice koje su nam redom od srca željele da uspijemo u svojoj borbi

mama od pino, naprosto je divna  :Heart:   :Heart:  

i sretna sam što sam mogla Opačićki i Dragovanu stisnuti ruku..  :Heart:

----------


## sretna kocka

bravo cure
bila sam u mislima s vama 
slike su super

----------


## amyx

bilo je super i bilo je puuuuuuuuuuuuno balončića. Žao mi je što nisam upoznala neke cure ali zato *ksena28,kekis,andrejaaa,kadauna,Biene*...  :Bye:   :Bye: 

One tri na slikama kaj pušu balončiće direktno u fotić smo andrejaaa,ja i prijateljica kao podrška koja nije u MPO priči

----------


## Alyssa

MM i ja smo bili, ali smo nazalost ostali samo kratko, jer junior nije navikao na toliku guzvu i buku pa se previse unervozio i rascendrao, a i nije mu bas bio neki dan  :Sad:  . Bas mi je zao! 
A prilog na Novoj   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## anledo

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/b...ce-roditi.html

bilo je bas dostojanstveno, i na neku perverznu foru svecano

i bilo je super vidjeti sve te ljude koji bi jos ipak mucnuli svojom glavom

 :D   :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

Ajme cure prekrasno je sve to ispalo tako mi je žao šta nisam mogla biti s vama!   :Kiss:

----------


## anatom

i mi smo puhali i puhali!

i to toliko da se mojoj dragoj trudnicici zavrtilo u glavi!

Ljubim sve Rode, jer da nema Roda..........................


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

cure MM i ja smo uživali s vama na sunčeku na trgu. uporna (evo te u aktualcu na radiu101), vikki, thaia i TM, sretna, ksena, joss, fjora+TM+bebek i ostale drage cure i muževi i djeca, drago mi je da sam vas vidjela.
mi smo skupa s pino bakom kupovali puhalice   :Love:  
(ja sam bila sigurna da mi neće jedna bočica biti dosta, ali evo još sam popodne s balkona puhala)
OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo

----------


## vikki

> cure MM i ja smo uživali s vama na sunčeku na trgu. uporna (evo te u aktualcu na radiu101), vikki, thaia i TM, sretna, ksena, joss, fjora+TM+bebek i ostale drage cure i muževi i djeca, drago mi je da sam vas vidjela.
> mi smo skupa s pino bakom kupovali puhalice   
> (ja sam bila sigurna da mi neće jedna bočica biti dosta, ali evo još sam popodne s balkona puhala)
> OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo


  :Love:  

Veliko HVALA Rodi!   :Heart:

----------


## pujica

bilo je bas dirljivo danas, mm je ostao ful ganut (i ja s njim naravno)   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Upravo vidjela prilog na RTL-u, *aenea*  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

bilo je bas dirljivo danas, mm je ostao ful ganut (i ja s njim naravno)   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

cure tko je trudnica u crvenoj majici  :?

----------


## thaia28

> cure tko je trudnica u crvenoj majici  :?


ja bi rekla da je sandra_zvrk kojoj šaljem pusu - bila je odlična!   :Heart:

----------


## anatom

curke zna li netko neli link na rtl vijesti?

Bila mi je Iva u krupnom kadru pa da se pohvalimo!


(znam da je čobanski ali jače je od mene)

----------


## pirica

:Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

> curke zna li netko neli link na rtl vijesti?
> 
> Bila mi je Iva u krupnom kadru pa da se pohvalimo!
> 
> 
> (znam da je čobanski ali jače je od mene)


Tražila, mislim da ga još nema  :/

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure tko je trudnica u crvenoj majici  :?
> 
> 
> ja bi rekla da je sandra_zvrk kojoj šaljem pusu - bila je odlična!


Fala cure! Imala sam još tolko toga za reči, ali jednostavno nisam mogla! Valjda i hormoni delaju! Da su me snimili na samom početku bila bi puno oštrija, ali nakon svih onih balončeka jednostavno sam pukla i proplakala! 
Šta ćeš - plačipi...a!

----------


## Val

cmolj, cmolj  :Crying or Very sad:  
ja sam totalno ganuta. svaka vam čast!!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

sandra-zvrk, bila si baš prava!  :Love:

----------


## Balbina

http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show...clanak_id=9399

----------


## Forka

Meni su Jadro & Cvrčkica na Novoj TV bile   :Heart:  ...
I Orka koja je uživala u "Raju balončića"...
I sve mi je bilo jako   :Love:  ...

----------


## Pepita

Definitivno najdirljiviji trenutak na mom putu kroz MPO.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Bio je pravi užitak biti dijelom današnje atmosfere s Trga.   :Love: 

oOoOoOooooOOOoooOoooOOooo

----------


## Val

> Meni su Jadro & Cvrčkica na Novoj TV bile   ...
> I Orka koja je uživala u "Raju balončića"...
> I sve mi je bilo jako   ...


jadro i petra  :Heart:  
orku nisam skužila, ali vjerujem da je i ona   :Heart:

----------


## vinko

roda je zakon!

bili, puhali i sve je bilo nekako  :D 

i  :D je bilo i upoznati nekoliko super mpoovki i mpoovaca do sada poznatih samo pod nikovima.

upravo je bio prilog na htv dnevniku. uporna   :Klap:   :Klap:   malo cmoljenja je skroz ok   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

dobar prilog u središnjem dnevniku hrt1

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Uporna   :Love:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Definitivno najdirljiviji trenutak na mom putu kroz MPO.



X

Danas sam se nasuzila ko što već dugo nisam   :Love:

----------


## alec

cure, bilo vas je predivno gledati i veliko hvala Rodama   :Heart:  .
*uporna, thaia* - bile ste super   :Love:

----------


## bruni

I mi smo bili danas dio ove priče i napuhali puuuuno balončića. Moja tri mala čuda su uživala   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: .......curke bile ste prekrasne   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

cure!* preprepredivno* je bilo danas. uživala sam biti dio tog zajedništva i stvarno sam preponosna na svaku od vas/nas, na vašu dječicu, muževe, bake, sestre, prijatelje... 
ja sam bila puna emocija, tako je bilo divno upoznati mnoge od vas koje ste mi se zavukle pod kožu. sretna sam i nekako puna nade da još nije sve gotovo...

veliki veliki pozdrav svima, poseban pozdrav onima koje nisu mogle doći onima iz drugih gradova/država......... o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o00o0o0o0o0

----------


## Berlin

Svaka vam čast i želim da uspijete!
 :Kiss:

----------


## BubaSanja

Jadroooo   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  


http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/mama-...ru-clanak-3703


 :Love:

----------


## lidać2

i mi smo bili...iako mi je zao sto nikoga neznam...  :Sad:  
ali moja malena i ja smo svejedno puhale...

----------


## ksena28

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Presmiješno mi je bilo kad je među nas zalutala jedna časna sestra i onako sva razdragana pita: što je ovo? ovo je nešto za dječicu? A veli joj frend: je. je. časna, za dječicu, al bjež'te vi odavde, dobit ćete otkaz! 
> 
> 
> jedna jo je cura pojasnila zašto smo tu, na kraju je časna tražila puhalicu za djevojčicu koja je bila s njom, na kraju otišla vesela s puhalicom u ruci


  :Laughing:  to sam bila ja, presmiješno je bilo   :Laughing:

----------


## sfinga1

Ponosna sam što smo ja i moja mala djevojčica dali potporu svim onima koji se još bore za svoji dječicu...meni je uspjelo...nakon  4 godine ...veliki pozdrav!!!! :D   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

http://www.kriz-zivota.com/zoom/4607/

----------


## Frida

Jadro i Petra  :Heart:  

Super je bilo na trgu, nježno i moćno!

----------


## sbonetic

gledala sam dnevnik na novoj tv.......sva sam se naježila prekrasno!!!!!!

----------


## lilium

Bravo!!!!!!!   :Heart:   svima veliki  :Love:  

OoooOOOOOoooooOOOooooOOOOoooooOOooooOOOooooOOoo

----------


## Imga

Odlična atmosfera.   :Heart:  
Stvarno nježno, a moćno, kako frida kaže. 

Kad su se na suncu zabljeskali svi ti silni balončići, samo me steglo u grlu.

----------


## Matovila

Mi smo isti bas  :D  sto smo vam se mogli pridruziti. 
Iako smo dosli pomalo nepripremljeni   :Embarassed:   naime mislila sam da cu negdje putem uspjeti kupiti onu stvarcicu za puhanje, no niti na jednom kiosku nije bilo.

Na kraju sam poslala mm u Namu i taman ostale jos samo tri bocice, a jedan par bio ispred njega i isto kupovao, veli moj mm: please meni ostavite jednu  :Grin:  To je bila zadnja bocica! Valjda ste vi cure pokupovale sve ranije 8) 

Uglavnom, sretno smo dijelili istu puhalicu i puhali iz sveg srca  :Kiss:

----------


## fjora

drago mi je da smo mm, moj sin i ja bili dio atmosfere na Trgu,

cure koje znam i ne znam predivno ste govorile za sve tv-e (Uporna   :Love:  , Jadro   :Love:  , Gost1   :Love:  ,...)

----------


## Loryblue

> Jadro i Petra


....a mi šaljemo petri veliku  :Kiss:   (koja predivna ljepotica. baka sigurno puca od ponosa  :Heart:  ).
veliki pozdrav našem prijatelju - petrinom tati  :Love:

----------


## L2M

I mi smo puhali ! :D  Bilo je super i baš sam ponosna što smo došli!

----------


## **mial**

i mi smo bili danas na Trgu i to do samoga kraja  
prekrasno i puno emocija, nekoliko puta su mi suze dolazile na oči, a došli smo kao potpora
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

predivno izgleda, cure i RODA hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

mene ste rasplakale i tak mi je žao što nisam mogla sjesti na bus i doći do Zg ali nadam se da će još biti prilike  :Love:

----------


## lara01

svima jedna velika  :Kiss:  
sve je bilo toliko jako i toliko emotivno.

susret sa sestrom Marijom nakon toliko godina bio je poseban  :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

:Heart:

----------


## Andro-gen

volim sve rode!
danas bio, no kratko (sam, bez svoje bolje 3/4). puhnuo malo baločića, tek toliko.
slabo poznajem cure i dečke i jako mi je žao što (gotovo) apsolutno ničim nisam  mogao pridonijeti osim što sam došao na trg.
eto, da je bio okrad ćivonilim (ministar zdravstva naopako, kakav je i sam), sam bih ga nasapunjao u onoj sapunici odakle su cure i dečki puhali balone, pa neka diže u benču kao i ja, ne bi se spasio.

eto, kisolino svim curkama, bepčadi i dječici!

----------


## Zubic vila

I mi smo bili   :Heart:  
Sin tek napunio 4 mjeseca i već prosvjeduje. Eto, i on se bori za što više dječice u ovoj lijepoj zemlji koju vode pokvareni ljudi.

----------


## egemama

> volim sve rode!
> danas bio, no kratko (sam, bez svoje bolje 3/4). puhnuo malo baločića, tek toliko.
> slabo poznajem cure i dečke i jako mi je žao što (gotovo) apsolutno ničim nisam  mogao pridonijeti osim što sam došao na trg.
> eto, da je bio okrad ćivonilim (ministar zdravstva naopako, kakav je i sam), sam bih ga nasapunjao u onoj sapunici odakle su cure i dečki puhali balone, pa neka diže u benču kao i ja, ne bi se spasio.
> 
> eto, kisolino svim curkama, bepčadi i dječici!


hvala za ono, dobila sam   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

Bio i ja. Puhnuo, poslikao i odvezao se u Čigoč kod drugih roda...    :Love:

----------


## Andro-gen

eh da...
iskreno, očekivao sam veći odziv. bilo je dirljivo i krasno to sve skupa, no ipak, možda sudim po sebi. nisam toliko aktivan na rodi, no želio sam sudjlovati, biti tamo, doći...a ima daleko aktivnijih koji su bili spriječeni...
ok, roda je forum koji ne poznaje granice, a meni se stvarno nije bilo teško prošetati do trga, jer sam iz zg... bio sam kratko, možda 20ak minuta. ipak definitivno je u ovom slučaju važnije bilo zašto se nešto događalo, nego koliko je ljudi bilo.
nisam još pročitao što su mediji napisali.
nego, postoje roza majice "roda". to vidjeh.
jel postoje plave majice "rod", ili nešto slično?

----------


## Andro-gen

eh da...
iskreno, očekivao sam veći odziv. bilo je dirljivo i krasno to sve skupa, no ipak, možda sudim po sebi. nisam toliko aktivan na rodi, no želio sam sudjlovati, biti tamo, doći...a ima daleko aktivnijih koji su bili spriječeni...
ok, roda je forum koji ne poznaje granice, a meni se stvarno nije bilo teško prošetati do trga, jer sam iz zg... bio sam kratko, možda 20ak minuta. ipak definitivno je u ovom slučaju važnije bilo zašto se nešto događalo, nego koliko je ljudi bilo.
nisam još pročitao što su mediji napisali.
nego, postoje roza majice "roda". to vidjeh.
jel postoje plave majice "rod", ili nešto slično?

----------


## Pepita

> jel postoje plave majice "rod", ili nešto slično?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

I meni zapele majice za oko, super su.
Nisam ih vidjela u web shopu, valjda je to samo za članove RODE.
Treba pitati   :Grin:

----------


## Andro-gen

> I mi smo bili   
> Sin tek napunio 4 mjeseca i već prosvjeduje. Eto, i on se bori za što više dječice u ovoj lijepoj zemlji koju vode pokvareni ljudi.



 :Smile: 

iste smo krvne grupe
 :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

> Andro-gen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel postoje plave majice "rod", ili nešto slično?
> 
> 
>     
> 
> I meni zapele majice za oko, super su.
> ...


da
pinki, magenta, fuksija majice (ili kako vec zovete tu boju)  na kojima pise roda su samo za clanove i clanice udruge (iako nisamvidla jos ni jednog clana u toj boji  :Laughing:  ), ali za decke imamo narancaste 8)

----------


## Eowyn

zagreb je danas bio predivan!
evo i zadara: eowyn, vjera i bebolina
http://public.fotki.com/eowyn22/baloni/

----------


## Matilda

Evo i Karlovca

karlovacki baloncici

maria71, Honey, ivory-muž, Matilda + naši klinci.  :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

> eh da...
> iskreno, očekivao sam veći odziv


A da vidiš kako sam ja u Splitu bila iznenađena   :Laughing:  .(LEA7, IRENA456 i ja)
I sve se nadam da će se neko javiti da je ipak bio na drugom kraju rive ( iako je to nemoguće jer smo prošetale pušući balune priko cile rive).
Ljudi su nas malo šareno gledali ali nismo se dale smest   :Grin:  .
Nadam se da im je posli dnevnika ipak bilo malo jasnije.

Pepita,kako to da ti nisi došla?

----------


## Suncem.m.

A samo da znate, ja sam ponila foto aparat - ali sam skroz na njega zaboravila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita,kako to da ti nisi došla?


Nigdje nisam pročitala da je netko predložio okupljanje, a nitko mi nije ni javio pa...  :/ 

Ja sam doduše iz Solina puhala velike balone, a moja L im se veselila   :Grin:

----------


## pino

Kako vas je lijepo vidjeti gdje ste sve puhali!!! Bas vam zavidim!!! Ja jos nisam cula izvjestaj od mame, mislim da je odmah iza toga kidnula na Mariju Bistricu. 


Pepita, a jesi ti na listi protivmpozakona @ gmail.com? (samo posalji email) Ja sam poslala email listi s mjestima okupljanja i u drugim gradovima... Zato i bi bilo lijepo da imamo veeeeeliku listu...

----------


## amyx

*pino*, Kadauna i ja smo upoznale tvoju mamu. Bila je jako vrijedna i marljivo je puhala balončiće cijelo vrijeme  :Love:

----------


## Andro-gen

> *pino*, Kadauna i ja smo upoznale tvoju mamu. Bila je jako vrijedna i marljivo je puhala balončiće cijelo vrijeme


ih, ma da nisam (trenutno) sam, doplaninario bih do neke točke na velebitu, napuhao brdo balončića i slikao.
nije bitno što bi bili dvoje, al bi balona bilo milijun. uostalom, nije bitno koliko, nego gdje!
 :Smile:

----------


## maria71

nas susvu gledali malo  :?   , no valjda im je nakon dnevnika bilo jasnije ......

----------


## pale

Veliki pozdrav svim puhačima balončića, a najviše ovima u ZD, vaši balončići sa rive i moji sa Borika su se našli na po kanala  :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

*sandra_zvrk* još sam gledala tebe i muža ali nisam znala da si to ti. Žao mi je što te nisam upoznala.
Za utjehu nisi ti bila jedina plačip**da   :Razz:   baš me je dirnulo i to što je došla naša predraga sestra M. sa VV-a sa mužem i sva ona dječica prelijepa.
Jadro drago mi je da sam te opet vidjela.  :Love:  

Hvala RODAMA i svima koji su došli puhati balončiće kao i ekipama iz drugih gradova   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

uporna super si bila!    :Kiss:

----------


## Joss

thaia28
jadro i petra
uporna
sandra_zvrk

super ste bile

htjela sam samo dodati da je bio i dr Matijević sa SD-hvala

----------


## tweety

Muks, moram te demantirati, naš JBT vrlo zgodno nosi fuksija majicu   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Puse svima, svima koji su puhali!!!  :Love:   :Kiss:  

Nemojte me pogresno shvatiti, meni se cini da su ovo jako vazni trenuci za Hrvatsku i da su ovi baloncici imali jak efekt. Zvala me jucer mama, nikad je nisam vidjela tako ogorcenu, sva je bila ljuta na HDZ i na Crkvu (a zena ide u Crkvu!), kaze, uz nas je svim srcem i svima ce pricati o pravom stanju stvari. Isto sam se cula s dvoje prijatelja  (u braku bez papira, imaju curicu), bijesni su zbog stava o roditeljstvu, ali i zbog cjelokupnog kretenskog prijedloga zakona. Ne znam, cini mi se da javnost ovaj put s vise interesa i zdrave logike prati dogadaj, a i da je HDZ sebi ovaj put ucinio medvjedu uslugu i samo ubrzao svoj krah.

----------


## aenea

> thaia28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  amyx prvotno napisa
> ...


ali su zato meni izrezali plačipi..dio i ostavili samo oštar  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gledala sam vijesti bile ste super baš dirljivo, a mogu misliti kako je tek bilo biti tamo 
 tako mi je žao što nisam u mogućnosti da mrdam od kuće
svima šaljem   :Bye:   :Naklon:

----------


## Ameli

cure, vaši mm i dječica što drugo reči nego da ste bile fantastične, veliko hvala svima   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> jel postoje plave majice "rod", ili nešto slično?


Recimo Rodman za Andro-gena? Jedna narancasta s logom pa u omiljenu birtiju   :Grin:

----------


## Alyssa

> drago mi je da smo mm, moj sin i ja bili dio atmosfere na Trgu,
> 
> cure koje znam i ne znam predivno ste govorile za sve tv-e (Uporna   , Jadro   , Gost1   ,...)


*X*  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> thaia28
> jadro i petra
> uporna
> sandra_zvrk
> 
> super ste bile
> 
> htjela sam samo dodati da je bio i *dr Matijević sa SD*-hvala


  :Klap:

----------


## vinko

> Andro-gen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel postoje plave majice "rod", ili nešto slično?
> 
> 
> Recimo Rodman za Andro-gena? Jedna narancasta s logom pa u omiljenu birtiju


1,2,3,4... ima nas joooooš   :Grin:   8)

----------


## ina33

Na dnevniku Nove i HTV-a je super izgledalo u ZG-u - masa ljudi, sve cure su super govorile, *uporna*, zasuzila sam na tvoje suze  :Heart: ! Super za dr. Matijevića, mislim da sam vidjela i Opačićku kako puše balone!

----------


## Ginger

cure moje, ja jučer cijeli dan plačem na svaki prilog na tv-u
hvala vam do neba   :Love:   :Kiss:  

ja htjela do zg, al mi mm-a nema, samim time ni auta 
nisam mogla s malenom na bus   :Sad:

----------


## marti_sk

Cure bravo   :Klap:   bili ste super   :Heart:  

I ja hocu roze roda majicu   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ginger

ja sam malo tupa, nikako da skužim koja si ti uporna  :?

----------


## fjora

> ja sam malo tupa, nikako da skužim koja si ti uporna  :?


u bijeloj majci s velikim trbuhom

----------


## Ginger

ahaaaa   :Love:  

ma cure, sve ste bile predivne   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

hvala svima  :Love:  
Petra   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja sam malo tupa, nikako da skužim koja si ti uporna  :?


Ja nikako da skužim tko je cura koja je rekla da je imala 5 spontanih i ona koja je rekla da se osjeća kao građanin desetog reda. Ostale sam nekako uspjela skužiti.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ksena28

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam malo tupa, nikako da skužim koja si ti uporna  :?
> 
> 
> Ja nikako da skužim tko je cura koja je rekla da je imala 5 spontanih i ona koja je rekla da se osjeća kao građanin desetog reda. Ostale sam nekako uspjela skužiti.


građanin 10. reda je *Thaia28*   :Smile:  

ako se ne varam Uporna je cura koja je na kraju prirodno zatrudnila   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

> Cure bravo    bili ste super   
> 
> I ja hocu roze roda majicu   :D  :D  :D


da ponovim --> roza rode majica je SAMO za CLANOVE & CLANICE UDRUGE

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ginger prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne, upornu sam skužila, to je bila neka druga cura. A tko je Ksenija, ti?  :Embarassed:  A nisam još otkrila ni tko je aenea.  :Embarassed:

----------


## pčelica2009

*vaclave-ti si legenda*  :Naklon:

----------


## kila

svaka vam čast  ,bile ste super

----------


## Imga

> marti_sk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure bravo    bili ste super   
> 
> I ja hocu roze roda majicu   :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> da ponovim --> roza rode majica je SAMO za CLANOVE & CLANICE UDRUGE


muks, naj vikati 
samo im pošalji pristupnicu   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

> muks, naj vikati 
> samo im pošalji pristupnicu


pristupnica je dostupna na ovom linku: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221

----------


## ivarica

*MOLIM DA MI SVI I SVE KOJI STE FOTOGRAFIRALI U ZG I SVIM OSTALIM GRADOVIMA, POSALJETE VASE FOTKE U ORIG. REZOLUCIJI*
na cd-u u rodu

RODA 
ČANIĆEVA 14
ZAGREB

ili jeftinije i ekoloskije, iskon jumbo mailom na roda(at)roda.hr

----------


## Kavin

Cure prekrasne ste, žao mi je što nismo uspjeli doći, šaljem vam svima virtualne zagrljaje   :Love:

----------


## aenea

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam malo tupa, nikako da skužim koja si ti uporna  :?
> 
> 
> Ja nikako da skužim tko je cura koja je rekla da je imala 5 spontanih i ona koja je rekla da se osjeća kao građanin desetog reda. Ostale sam nekako uspjela skužiti.


Ja. Ali sam rekla da je moje tijelo odbacilo trudnoće. Meni su to i vanmaternične..prsnuli jajovodi i otišli plodovi..
 :Sad:

----------


## nevena

Bila je i sestra Marija sa VV-a i puhala baloncice. 

Hvala joj od srca   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *MOLIM DA MI SVI I SVE KOJI STE FOTOGRAFIRALI U ZG I SVIM OSTALIM GRADOVIMA, POSALJETE VASE FOTKE U ORIG. REZOLUCIJI*
> na cd-u u rodu
> 
> RODA 
> ČANIĆEVA 14
> ZAGREB
> 
> ili jeftinije i ekoloskije, iskon jumbo mailom na roda(at)roda.hr


Javit cu svojim curama.

----------


## ksena28

> A tko je Ksenija, ti?


that's me   :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

htjedoh napisati još nešto: ovo jučer je bilo super, ali je nedovoljno! vrijeme je takvo da moramo, doslovno moramo, odraditi još nešto. 

savjet poznatog pr-ovca: angažirat poznate da medijski priznaju da su bili na mpo kako bi senzibilizirali javnost. 

mislim, fer i korektne smo bile dosad, ali nikoga od njih nije bilo na trgu, a znamo da ih ima. oćemo se pretvorit u gerilu i zvat ih izravno: dobar dan, gđo M. H. poznata tv voditeljice, dajte nam izjavu za medije kako je vama čekati rezultate bete nakon ivf transfera?

ima tu par imena, imam frendove po redakcijama storyja i sl medija, da tražim brojeve ovih faca koje smo spominjale?  :?

----------


## apricot

> ima tu par imena, imam frendove po redakcijama storyja i sl medija, da tražim brojeve ovih faca koje smo spominjale?  :?


to bi bilo jednako nefer kao i postupci ovih koji zakon izglasavaju  :/ 
nemojmo se spuštati na taj nivo
ako netko od njih bude htio, javit će se
i mi smo ovdje pod nickovima

----------


## ina33

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima tu par imena, imam frendove po redakcijama storyja i sl medija, da tražim brojeve ovih faca koje smo spominjale?  :?
> 
> 
> to bi bilo jednako nefer kao i postupci ovih koji zakon izglasavaju  :/ 
> nemojmo se spuštati na taj nivo
> ako netko od njih bude htio, javit će se
> i mi smo ovdje pod nickovima


Apricot, kako je išao kontakt s M.V. kod angažmana za promociju dojenja? Ja sam na tako nešto mislila, ako bi bilo ostvarivo...

----------


## ksena28

ma gle, nisam mislila dat brojeve medijima ili im pustiti kamere dok su u spavaćicama. samo da ih mi nazovemo, kao ta i ta akcija je, jel bi nas podržali? (ne bi ni spominjali ivf, ostavimo odluku njihovoj savjesti). ako da, super, ako ne - hvala doviđenja (tj zbogom!)

----------


## jadro

> Bila je i sestra Marija sa VV-a i puhala baloncice. 
> 
> Hvala joj od srca


  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ksena28 prvotno napisa
> ...


prvo je m.v. sama i samoinicijativno u medijima jako pozitivno pricala o dojenju, a onda smo je kontaktirale da nam bude u spotu na sto je pristala
negdje u isto vrijeme i neovisno o nama je unicef proglasio ambasadoricom mama i beba

----------


## Šuška

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *MOLIM DA MI SVI I SVE KOJI STE FOTOGRAFIRALI U ZG I SVIM OSTALIM GRADOVIMA, POSALJETE VASE FOTKE U ORIG. REZOLUCIJI*
> na cd-u u rodu
> 
> RODA 
> ČANIĆEVA 14
> ZAGREB
> ...


Done!

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  apricot prvotno napisa
> ...


Zbog toga sam ja i spominjala L.B. i A.M. jer su one obje pričale u medijima svoje pozitivno iskustvo s VV-a - tv i više tiskanih časopisa (HTV, Gloria) o liječenju na VV-u, ali pretpostavljam da ta ideja nije baš naišla na odjek, a sumnjam da čitaju ovaj pdf i da će se same javiti...

----------


## klara

> *MOLIM DA MI SVI I SVE KOJI STE FOTOGRAFIRALI U ZG I SVIM OSTALIM GRADOVIMA, POSALJETE VASE FOTKE U ORIG. REZOLUCIJI*
> na cd-u u rodu
> 
> RODA 
> ČANIĆEVA 14
> ZAGREB
> 
> ili jeftinije i ekoloskije, iskon jumbo mailom na roda(at)roda.hr


Poslano

----------


## BHany

ipak su se i u osijeku balončići simbolično digli prema nebu...
Nas smo troje puhali na trgu a. starčeviće u osijeku...točno u 12 sati ...pridružilo nam se tek nekoliko djece kojima smo s veseljem posudili sapunicu da i oni pušu...

nismo nikome ništa govorili jer nas nitko nije ništa ni pitao
vjerujem i nadam se ipak, da su se roditelji, a i drugi prolaznici, poprilično iznenadili ako su na informativnim emisijama vidjeli zašto smo mi puhali balončiće - istina, iako je hana svakom djetetu rekla - mi pušemo protiv zakona    :Smile:  

toliko od nas

svima koji ste puhali drugdje, a posebno zagrepčankama i zagrepčanima koje smo poslije gledali na raznoraznim medijima...bili ste divni i srce mi je puno - a da sam mogla biti s u zg-u bilo bi mi još veće  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

i nas 3 se pridruzilo puhanju baloncica na trgu i moram priznati da smo bas uzivali!! :D

----------


## kata.klik

a meni je tako žao što nismop mogli doći, ali ja sam tako bolesna da se jedva po kući vućem...a nebi bilo baš zgodno da vas svojom prehladom sve zarazim....

pusa svima koji su puhali balončiće HVALA VAM!!!

----------


## gričanka

Nisam bila na Trgu na puhanju balončića jer sam cijeli vikend hendlala mučne i neodgodive obaveze van Zagreba, ali sam srcem i dušom bila tamo! Veliko *HVALA* svim Rodama i onima koje to nisu, svim mojim suborkama, uvaženim zastupnicima i ljudima dobre volje koji su to u subotu činili i za mene. Vidim da imam puno toga na forumu za pročitati jer se puno toga dogodilo, a do tada  :Love:

----------


## apricot

jeste li vidjele ovu sliku?
nevjerojatno!

http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...2&_no_browse=1

----------


## wewa

> jeste li vidjele ovu sliku?
> nevjerojatno!
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...2&_no_browse=1


ja sam vidjela hrpu slika, moji najdrazi na jednom mjestu! hvala za sve baloncice, velike i male i onaj najveci!  :Love:

----------


## Jelena

> jeste li vidjele ovu sliku?
> nevjerojatno!
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...2&_no_browse=1


malo je OT, ali ima svaki tjedan na DMAX-u emisija "Schneller als das Auge" (Brže od oka), gdje se pokazuju takve snimke snimljene najmodernijim kamerama i pokuša popularno-znanstveno objasniti pozadinu. Slike su super. Preporučam emisiju. Sutra je u 14.40 h.

----------


## Lambi

gledajuć slikice suza, suzu lovi  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  bili ste  predivni 
veliko hvala svima   :Heart:

----------


## Kavin

> jeste li vidjele ovu sliku?
> nevjerojatno!
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...2&_no_browse=1


Tu sam sliku imala kratko za avatar ovih dana, ali mi je bila predirljiva zbog svega što se oko tih mjehurića događa pa sam ju maknula.
Kad bi ju pogledala nekako me prožela tuga - kao slika uništenih snova   :Sad:

----------


## Ogla

... ajme šta cmoljim .... jako slatko s balonima... žao mi je da nisam ni je puhala, ali ste vi zato puhali za moju betu  :Smile:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Pozdrav svima evo moje zlato i ja se vratili iz Varaždina , naravno kao što sma pisala i mi smo na varaždinskom korzu otpuhali balončiće od sapuna u znak podrške vama u Zagrebu . Bilo je lijepo ćuti i vidjeti prilog na tv-u , moj tata je samo rekao " evo tvojih Roda "   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------

